# Emotiva Ultra Theater Combo - Owner's Thread



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I own an Emotiva Ultra Theater Combo, and I'd like to discuss anything about the combo with other owners. 

Some of us owners have faced challenges with the LMC-1. Some have had some LPA-1, being DOA. While I would like to talk about some of those challenges, I would also like to focus on new things, such as how owners are using their Combo's practically, in different situations, and setups, how they are setup, with what supporting equipment, etc, i.e. with a:
Multi-Room Setup
Slingbox
DAP
Whole house network
Xbox
Playstation
LMC-1 as just as a two channel processor
LPA-1 in a bi-setup
Ultra Theater Combo for family members, etc, etc.. 

Other threads have gotten caught up in the development, and support aspect of Emotiva, and the Ultra Theater Combo. I want to flesh out different things. 

I'll be the first to start. 

My system consists of the following: 

Mitsubishi WD-62528 LCD
Emotiva Ultra Theater LMC-1 Processor
Emotiva Ultra Theater LPA-1 7-Channel Amplifier
Oppo DV-970HD DVD-A/SACD/Upconverting DVD Player
Comcast HD, DVR Cable Box w/HDMI
Front LR: Wharfdale Diamond 9.6's
Center: Wharfdale Diamond 9.CM
Rear: Whafedale DFS Surrounds
Sides: Wharfdale Diamond 9.1 Bookshelf's (soon 2 b replcd w/DFS's)
Subwoofer: Fosgate FA-12.0 (soon 2 b replcd)
Speaker Cables: Monster Generic 10 gauge
Interconnects: All are Monoprice Premium Cables
Universal Remote Control MX-800 w/RF Transmitter
Factory Mitsubishi TV rack holding it all (soon 2 b replcd w/Home built Flexy Rack)

Most of the system is calibrated to 75db, including subwoofer, but sides, and rears are ran 2.5-5 db hotter to give them a little more presence. 

I do have a few projects on the drawing board, below are just a few: 

Equipment/TV Flexy Rack
Amplifier Tube, or Sand Isolation Platform
Source - Tube/Sand Isolation Platform
Processor - Tube/ Sand Isolation Platform
Wall Mounts for Diamond 9.1 Side Speakers
Center Channel Stand for Mits 62"
Subwoofer Isolation Platform

I have built the isolation platforms before with a bicycle tube. The isolation came out nice, so I thought I would build a few more for my other pieces of equipment. The isolation platform for the subwoofer is to get it up off the ground, and "aim" it a bit, up into the listening area. That will tighten up it's response a bit. 

The flexy rack I'm building is just a larger version of the one I built a few years back for my equipment. Only this one will not only hold the equipment, but the Mits 62" LCD as well. If you haven't built a flexy rack you should try it sometimes. They are fun, and easier than you think to build. 

Well, I could talk all day, but let's hear about your system.


----------



## brijenjas (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks like we are a lonely group here.

I have the Emotiva Ultra combo in a HT 5.1 setting.
ELECTRONICS:
LMC-1
LPA-1

SPEAKERS:
Mains: DIY Natalie P'S
Center: Polk CSi3
Surround: Polk R15
Sub: Elemental designd A3-300

SOURCES:
DVD/CD: Denon DVD-2910 universal player
BluRay player: PS3
Ipod nano (the Wife's) this actually sounds very good through this system.

WIRING:
IC's: AQ Diamondbacks and Blue Jeans cable LC-1
Speaker wire: Canare 4S11 (AQ Bedrock coming this week:T)
MISC:
Display: Sony KDF-E42A10 42" RP lcd
Power: Belkin PF-30


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Brijenjas, 
Great to hear from you. Nice system. How are those Natile P speakers sounding. I've seen them in the past, when I was looking for a DIY speaker to build. I went with a one off design of my own instead however. 

I am interested to know, how a couple of things your system operate. 

How do you control the iPod?

How does the PS3 hold up as a dedicated DVD Player? 

I've seen those Belkin PF-30 power conditioners online for a very ood deal. How well does it perform? 

I have been interested in using a WII as not only a gaming machine, but a media extender with a hack I've seen. Have you any knowledge of that hack?


----------



## brijenjas (Apr 27, 2006)

intelonetwo said:


> Brijenjas,
> Great to hear from you. Nice system. How are those Natile P speakers sounding. I've seen them in the past, when I was looking for a DIY speaker to build. I went with a one off design of my own instead however.
> 
> I am interested to know, how a couple of things your system operate.


Natalie P's sound excellent, I hear some some midrange congestion/boxiness once in awhile, they are fairly detailed, and these go very low for a bookshelf(although a big :R bookshelf) speaker.


> How do you control the iPod?


With a 10ft mini to stereo rca cable we just us the ipod.


> How does the PS3 hold up as a dedicated DVD Player?


I am quite impressed with the DVD up conversion of the PS3, it is very good. I was actually quite surprised and pleased by this.
I bought the PS3 mainly for the BluRay capability, but I may sell my Denon 2910 and just use the PS3 for DVDs.


> I've seen those Belkin PF-30 power conditioners online for a very ood deal. How well does it perform?


I really didn't see or hear any improvements after installing in my system, but I wasn't expecting any as I didn't have any noise/signal issues to begin with. I mainly purchased it for protection instead of using a power strip.
There was also *no* degradation of sound or video, which always concerns me when adding a component of this sort.
I run my cable DVd player, TV, and Ps3 through it, amp and sub are plugged directly into the wall.


> I have been interested in using a WII as not only a gaming machine, but a media extender with a hack I've seen. Have you any knowledge of that hack?


Haven't heard or read anything about that.


----------

